# Nova Scotia / George Anson



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find general plans (lines plan/rigging/ decks) of the Dominion line combi liners Francis Drake / George Anson ex Furness Warren's Nova Scotia/Newfoundland ???


----------

